# Found A 30Bhq/30Qbhs For Sale



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In know this is a desired but no longer in production model so I thought I would post it for anyone who might be looking.

It is a 2008 30BHQ or 30QBHS, I'm not sure which, and I'm not sure what the difference is. It in in Wenatchee Washington at D & L's RV. It is the only 2008 Outback listed here.


----------

